# Riding in Laguna Hills (OC)area



## holeshot413 (Aug 8, 2006)

My daughter just moved to Laguna Hills, so I'll be heading down to that area to visit her a couple times a month especially since winter is coming in my area, Big Bear Lake, where are some good rides. group or clubs?
She lives right off Aliso and Moulton.

Thanks Mike


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

*Check out the OC Rebel Riders*

They are the best, most accomodating club in OC. They meet in Irvine and go all over the area. You can find ride lengths of all distance and difficulty, as well as various average speeds. check ocrebels.com


----------



## Prolene (Jul 30, 2006)

OC Rebels: Good group. Punctual. Thanks to Linda, Art, Michael, Michael and Jess for making the >50 mile ride with me on my Giant Anthem possible. I had a good time!


----------

